# South Florida Jeet Kune Do schools?



## Emptyhand

I am trying to find information about 2 JKD Concepts instructors/schools in South Florida, specifically, Mr. Dwight Woods of Unified Martial Arts Academy in Miami and Mr. Neil Cauliffe of American Dragon Martial Arts in Coral Springs.

From what I have learned thus far, both have been students of Mr. Dan Inosanto. Mr. Woods has more exposure on the internet with youtube.com but other than what is on their respective websites, there is not too much out there. 

Anyone have any personal experience with either instructor?

Would anyone be able to provide any insight into the experience of the instructors and pros and cons of either?


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist

Dwight is a nice guy. His school is very well organized and students are nice.

There is also Courtney White

http://www.hybridmartialart.com/

He is also a nice guy and his students are nice as well.

I never met Neil so I can not comment on him.


----------



## Emptyhand

Much appreciated.

I am actually closer to Coral Springs so I am going to check out Neil Cauliffe's school. 

I hope it can be a good fit.


----------



## Emptyhand

Took a drive to Sifu Woods school in Kendall.  Talked with one of the Assistant instructors. He was very friendly and informative. I am going to set up an introductory lesson and see what I think. It is further away than the one in Coral Springs, but I want to give each school a chance and see which will be the best for my schedule and where I feel most comfortable.


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist

Great would like to know how everything works out.


----------



## Emptyhand

Decided on Sifu Cauliffe's school in Coral Springs.

I felt they offered the best set up for me with their schedule, program and their proximity allows me to train more often without putting myself into the poorhouse given the shorter drive. 

I liked what I saw and heard so I am excited to start in this new training.

I also enjoyed visiting Sifu Woods school but with the distance and the class times, it would have been difficult to make the classes I wanted and the distance with gas and tolls would have made things too tight financially. 

I am comfortable and excited with my decision and I feel Coral Springs is a good fit.

I am a newb so I will let you know how I progress...


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist

Glad you found the school that fits you.


----------



## sifu@wcmaacademy.com

Emptyhand said:


> Much appreciated.
> 
> I am actually closer to Coral Springs so I am going to check out Neil Cauliffe's school.
> 
> I hope it can be a good fit.


 
Before you sign on the dotted line, you might want to try World Class Martial Arts Academy located in Margate, FL. See website:  www.wcmaacademy.com. Our program is similar to Neil Cauliffe but our prices are better and our program is more extensive and encompassing.


----------



## Emptyhand

Sifu,

I appreciate your information, but I have in fact, joined Sifu Cauliffe's school. So far everything is to my liking and I am enjoying the instruction.

Thank you again.


----------



## Sifu Neil

Hard to believe that WCMAA has a more extensive and encompassing program since I taught all their instructors. 

American Dragon Martial Arts is the ONLY certified program by Sifu Dan Inosanto in Broward County. Don't be fooled by lower prices.

Sifu Neil
American Dragon Martial Arts


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist

Hi Neil glad to have you aboard welcome to Martial talk!!

Also nice to have another Floridian aboard as well.


----------

